# Best Snowboard Bib



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

What are your opinions regarding those two?

Lib-tech STRAIGHT SCIENCE BIB Vs Ak freebird Bib

Which one is best and what advantages and disadvantages each one?
Happy trails


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

My bonafire bibs are so sick. 30k/30k make out of cotton. Not insulated but heavy material that keeps your core and legs really warm. They are thick like carhartts. I've never had to wear anything else on my legs in the pnw. A lot of the time The vents are fully open and they do have mesh which I like in pant vents. Also have cargo pockets which are large, waterproof and are at a perfect height where your not having to bend to get to them. They have a really nice boot hook that has never failed. Only problem is they run long and have a little tear from when I'm walking in them, but I'm having my dry cleaner take an inch or so out the length this year. Had them 3 seasons now and they look brand new. I do wash them with nikwax once a week along with my ak jacket. This keeps the pants and coat from getting dirty and me getting wet. I also love the pocket on the top of the bibs that covers your chest. It's perfect for cash or debit card and your key fab. And the best part is I got them on the cheap for $175 bucks on a end of the year sale. I've never been even damp in these even on the wettest days. I do have 2 button ak jackets and will never buy anything else. They are amazing. Breath great, look great, and are very tough jackets. I just picked up a 2015 with 60g of insulation for your core only and its hands down my favorite coat of all time. I'll be buying all bibs once I replace the bonafires. Burton goretex is imho the best value for your dollar. The new jacket has some sick powder cuffs that don't have a thumb hole(I hate them) which is my fav new feature of that jacket.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom GTX bib ftw.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Burton Feebird... Better venting, better breathability ( no lining like Volcom ), easier to get into, and since its AK it has lifetime warranty.. 

Volcoms have just a shitty little 3-4 inch zipper on the side, it doesn't really help you to get in.. 

I've had both and while the Volcom bibs are not a bad product, the Burtons really are much better...


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a libtech wayne and a dakine beacon.... The libtech is insulated while the dakine is not. Both very nice 20k/20k but i personally like the feel of the libtech better. More loose natural board feel. The dakine feels more like a ski pant. I believe they can both be had in the $300 range unless you find some leftovers from last year.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

On the right days, colder ones usually, I sport a pair of Flylow Baker bib pants. 20 / 20 with all the right features. Nice Cordura knee and cuff reinforcements, inside vent zips.

The only thing I wish they had is full length outside zips. The zips only go from waist to mid knee. All the way down to the cuff like on the Magnum BC pant would have been nice.

But for those days when I want a little more warmth front and back they do a great job. They also do a great job of preventing any pow from getting in.

Nothing beats warm and dry. :snowboard4:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

txb0115 said:


> Volcoms have just a shitty little 3-4 inch zipper on the side, it doesn't really help you to get in..


Agreed, terrible design. They fit fine once you squeeze in, but really awkward to get in/out of.

I ended up getting these Lib ones last year and love them. 45k/25k too.


----------

